# Tray application to measure traffic

## denysonique

I am looking for a simple application or gnome-panel applet that will meter my trafic

----------

## ppurka

You could use 

 1. conky, 

 2. gnome itself should have some monitor,- maybe it will show the total used if you look into its configuration

 3. If you just want teh total used, you can run ifconfig

```
/sbin/ifconfig <-a or eth0, eth1, wlan0, ppp0, etc.. depending on the specific network>
```

Among its output you will find the total upload and download in bytes. This count gets reset to 0 every time you restart your network (or reboot).

----------

## denysonique

it needs not to 'forget' the bytes after the iface is taken down or reboot. Gnome's modem-monitor applet would be an ideal thing but it seems not to be included in gnome anymore.

----------

## OneOfOne

Gkrellm remembers that sort of data, not really a tray app.

----------

